# Kicking myself



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

One of those things, I was planning on bidding on this, but slipped my mind and it went cheap...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220188694689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

Darn.


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*I feel yer pain*

Been there, done dat, brutha.


----------

